# Stand back and admire another VM wrap



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Once again thanks to Robbie and the team for pulling out all the stops.

Decided after 15 months with satin black wrap id had enough. Wrap had very slightly lifted near rear light and satin bloody marks sooooo easily. on cloudy days or low light the satin black looked great (very satiny) but in bright sunshine when sun was high it looked mottled and grubby so i decided i was going back to white, then i saw the orange VM gtrs and even went down to see how it looked in the flesh.
So that was that decided, id been tangoed. Robbie said as i didnt like the satin and the fact it had slightly lifted he would do me a great deal on removal and rewrap, so that was that, orange with gloss black lowers and a new CF rear spoiler.

Id also been to see Paul at pwpro as he was local and was very impressed and was going to leave the car in his capable hands, but robbies deal was very good, he likes to keep his customers happy.

Going from stealth satin to dayglow orange i felt a bit self conscious at first but love it now. Took my 3yr old son to manchester airport viewing pk today and there were more people looking at the motor rather than the planes :chuckle:

Excellent work Robbie
























































































































now this is how the rear looks, they actually ran out of gloss back to run the stripes down the back









so i crudely photoshopped these on. What do you think i should do, leave as is or extend them


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

extend them down the back :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Second to last picture shows your full reg. Doh!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Second to last picture shows your full reg. Doh!


Doh indeed. Cheers


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> extend them down the back :thumbsup:


i agree, part way or shall i go all the way !!!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i'd say all the way personally :thumbsup:


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you should get it extended. Great looking car! Robbies wraps are spot on.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup I agree extend all the way to the bottom looks puka, did you have it done in the door shuts, boot and bonet and if you don't mind what sort of cost?


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Leave it as it is. Looks great.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate that looks the mutt nuts :smokin: personally I think she looks great just the way she is :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Nick

Great to see you again mate and I do agree that the orange and black theme looks the dogs danglys.

Thanks for posting up the pics and the kind words.

Robbie


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't decide between extending the stripes or leaving as is - I actually think I prefer it as it is...anyway, looks absolutely fantastic either way! Maxxwaxx - you're going to cost me a lot of money! 
Glad to see my wheels are still looking good


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Leave as is it looks stunning


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Second to last picture shows your full reg. Doh!


So does the first picture...........


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks class mate nice one. IMO looks great, leave it as it is.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Looks great. I'd extend down the back.

Ikey


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

You need to choose what you want, not what other people say. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

barry P. said:


> You need to choose what you want, not what other people say. :thumbsup:


Totally agree and i think i'll prefer with stripes down the back, helps break up that sea of orange


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> I can't decide between extending the stripes or leaving as is - I actually think I prefer it as it is...anyway, looks absolutely fantastic either way! Maxxwaxx - you're going to cost me a lot of money!
> Glad to see my wheels are still looking good


Wheels look great Rhodri, V.M powder coated them gloss black though


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice mate.... looks amazing. I fell into the trap of asking my friends and family of whats a good colour, which bits should I wrap different colour, etc.. its very difficult to please everyone. 
Take everyones advice and input then make your decision, end of the day you are the one that needs to live with it. 
Advice & input: All the way to the bottom for me... lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Drop them to the bottom and if you dont like it then peel them back off.

Simples.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

After it taking a few days for me to get used to the orange, i absolutely love it. The reaction from joe public has been amazing and peoples neck braking antics to have a better look as they drive past has been priceless. I also had a guy dash over to me as we were both about to leave a car park and say he loved the orange, it was the same colour combo as his 911 GT3RS, he couldnt believe it was a wrap and not respray, praise indeed !!!!

So heres a few more snaps





















































































































































































Now had 3 different coloured gtrs in 2 yrs, the neighbours think im loaded


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice.

Is that rear wing wrapped in CF?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I see the problem with the stripe.
It doesn't look finished.

Problem is, I'm not sure it's going to look OK with it down the back.

I'd try it and see.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate that looks the [email protected]*ks!!!!!! If I ever have a colour change via a wrap that's the way I'd go :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome pics (I might borrow a few) lol

Stunning combo and the big mouth at the front looks very good on the GTR.

Orange and black is stunning.

Enjoy.

Robbie


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

All this wrapping malarky is getting rather suffocating
can we have a wrapp section for wrapp lovers :bawling::sadwavey:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

martin320 said:


> All this wrapping malarky is getting rather suffocating
> can we have a wrapp section for wrapp lovers :bawling::sadwavey:


Not if you cant even spell it correctly


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

WSMGTR said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Is that rear wing wrapped in CF?


Thanks, no rear wing is CF piece from US, with higher rear lip than oem, similar shape to the mines CF rear wing cover.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Awesome pics (I might borrow a few) lol
> 
> 
> Robbie


No worries Robbie, i'll do em you at cost :chuckle: lol

i reduced pic file sizes for ease of upload, so ive got better quality ones if you want some


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I see the problem with the stripe.
> It doesn't look finished.
> 
> Problem is, I'm not sure it's going to look OK with it down the back.
> ...


Yes im going to try, i think i'll extend to lip of boot first post some pics and see how it looks

then loosely attach ones to the bottom to gauge reaction before sticking them on


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Mate that looks the [email protected]*ks!!!!!! If I ever have a colour change via a wrap that's the way I'd go :smokin:


Thanks bud :thumbsup:

After having service and tune at Litchfields i decided rather than go from Tewkesbury back home (chesterfield) i took a 3 hr detour to go and have a look at an orange one Robbie had finished waiting for collection and was sold. I never trust photos to give you a true perspective of colour and finish. I found that out after deciding to previously go satin black based on someone else's pics and then it not being exactly what i wanted.
Id also earmarked another £ 4k for full CF lowers, but KR were out of stock so robbie couldnt fit so i decided to go full gloss black to match powder coated wheels and tie in with mouth in gloss black and im really happy my hand was forced in that direction as i think the gloss black contrast really sets it off. Plus ive now got the bonus of wondering where to spend that 4k before the wifes buys more shoes and bags :nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------

